# "Upswing" in Intercity Bus reported



## Willbridge (Jan 12, 2022)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1nNzPeUBnLxQ5kBmHZiXuEOHLFXIjauLG/view



The fourth quarter report of the DePauw University intercity bus study is out. Good news for intercity bus operators that they report includes the fact that it will take a long time for any new Amtrak lines to get started and that Amtrak fares are drastically higher now. More info on the new luxury bus operators competing with short-haul aviation.

They also see favorable prospects for Amtrak Thruway agreements but admit that no one knows what direction the new German owners of Greyhound will take. Greyhound has had interline agreements of a variety of sorts with Amtrak since 1971. Flixbus has not worked with Amtrak, as best as I can tell, and runs their own trains on a few routes in Europe.

The data does not show the effects of the COVID-19 upswing. Stay tuned!


----------

